# Lütjenburg / Panker: Hessenstein und Streetzer Berg



## chrs (9. September 2012)

Moin,
gibts hier Leute die im Bereich Lütjenburg / Panker mit dem MTB unterwegs sind? 

Rund um den Hessenstein und Streetzer Berg habe ich mittlerweile eine ziemlich schöne Hausstrecke gefunden.... 531Höhenmeter auf 22km... für unsere Gefilde glaube ich schon ziemlich gut. Alleine aber auf Dauer Langweilig...

Also: wer ist noch in dem Bereich unterwegs???


----------



## Titanbiker (15. September 2012)

Hi,

ich bin hier in Kalifornien im Urlaub und würde gerne die Tour gezeigt bekommen.
Wann geht´s bei dir?

Gruss
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

